# Good Soldering article



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

*Good Article on Soldering*

Towards the bottom of the article there is some good basic soldering tips 

http://www.electronics-tutorials.com/basics/soldering.htm


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Yep,a good article indeed.

Anything on the "glue solder" I saw mentioned somewhere?????


Mike


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I believe I read the manufacturer of the "glue solder" did not recommend it for the requirements of slot cars. Not really sure what a proper use would be.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I wonder if they would be referring to it's use on an armature tab though.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Hornet said:


> I wonder if they would be referring to it's use on an armature tab though.


I was thinking the same thing being as I plan on doing some rewinds in the near future.

Might be worth a shot.Probably wouldnt be good for track joints I would reckon.

Mike


----------

